# Exploring Kanchanaburi



## Aquaphant (Jan 1, 2022)

We are looking to head over and do some exploring in the Kanchanaburi area next week. The Khao Leaem National Park to be specific but not limited to. Some bicycling, swimming, and general exploring. Some tent camping if it's allowed. Aside from Erwan Falls, are there any recommendations of places to visit? Particularly interested in an epic camp spot for tent camping.


----------



## TLXV04 (7 mo ago)

The Bridge over the River Kwai is in Kanchanaburi. The train ride is very cheap and scenic, too.


----------

